# NBA 2K9 - Grizzlies Player Ratings



## thaKEAF




----------



## thaKEAF

Should Lowry be rated that low? Should Critt be the lowest rated player on the team? Should Gasol and Darko have the same rating? :wink:


----------



## GNG

Rudy Gay a B+ athlete...?

I don't have much of a problem with it overall. A 68 is pretty rough for Crittenton, and Lowry is a bit too low.

Going to be a rough year.


----------



## GNG

Edit.


----------



## MemphisX

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Going to be a rough year.


Understated nicely...:smart:


----------



## GNG

MemphisX said:


> Understated nicely...:smart:


When the video game guys deem Marko Jaric your fourth-best player, yeah...it's going to be a rough year.

I disagree with Darko's IQ rating though. I think he's just as stupid as Antoine Walker is unathletic. Then again, maybe the "F" on IQ is reserved exclusively for Stro.


----------



## croco

Cinco de Mayo said:


> When the video game guys deem Marko Jaric your fourth-best player, yeah...it's going to be a rough year.
> 
> I disagree with Darko's IQ rating though. I think he's just as stupid as Antoine Walker is unathletic. Then again, maybe the "F" on IQ is reserved exclusively for Stro.


F should also be reserved for Hakim Warrick and defense, however.


----------



## GNG

croco said:


> F should also be reserved for Hakim Warrick and defense, however.


Hakim should be like a "V" or a "Y" on defense.


----------



## croco

Cinco de Mayo said:


> Hakim should be like a "V" or a "Y" on defense.


:lol:


----------



## southeasy

how is hakim warrick a C on athletics.


----------



## MrJayremmie

OJ Mayo is not more athletic than Rudy Gaye... and J-Crit is not the worst player on the Grizz... Seriously underrating that guy. Antoine Walker is horrible, he sould not be better than Crit and Lowry, imo.


----------

